# R15 Model 300 Memory Capabilities



## ftbstrd (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got my first DVR so I don't know much. Is there any way to copy the 100 hours to a memory card or add internal memory?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Copying to a memory card -- nope. Buying a DVD recorder is hands down the easiest way to archive stuff.

Adding internal memory... Specifically what are you referring to (adding RAM -- no)? As far as installing a bigger hard drive (if that is what you mean) I'm sure there are plenty of folks out there diligently working on it.

DTV has a plan "in the works" with no specific time period on it to let customers add to the recording space via an external HD. 

Common sense tells me that someone will figure out how to install a bigger hard drive before DTV releases their solution. The other NDS DVR's have already been figured out -- in terms of adding larger drives.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

morgantown said:


> Buying a DVD recorder is hands down the easiest way to archive stuff.


Do you think that is easier than a capture card? Just wondering.

I have an extra pc with a capture card next to TV (love the RGB inputs on the TV). And I use pinnicale studio to edit and make dvd's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Do you think that is easier than a capture card? Just wondering.
> 
> I have an extra pc with a capture card next to TV (love the RGB inputs on the TV). And I use pinnicale studio to edit and make dvd's.


For most users... yep, it is probably easier then using a capture card in a PC... considering most people don't have their PC next to their TV....

But overall... If you know how to use a capture card, and the appropriate software you can usually come out with better results then a stand-alone DVD Recorder


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something by not using a DVD recorder. I didn't know if it was one of those things where I wouldn't know because I haven't used one.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

The problem I see with adding a larger HD is that we are locked to only using the 1st 100GB, the rest is reserved . So even if we got a larger drive in it, would we still be limited to the 1st 100gb, leaving the rest reserved for the showcases? I would imagine a larger HD will require modified firmware as well to let us go past the 1st 100gb

What would be nice for the DVR to have is a secondary video output for a DVD recorder. That way you can play back a recording on the DVR though the secondary video out, and still use the primary video out to watch live TV or maybe even another recorded show, if the CPU is powerfull enough to play back 2 recordings at once. Theres nothing i hate more then to watch something, decide later that you want to record it, and you have to rewatch it again while it records to DVD rather then watch something else.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

d0ug said:


> The problem I see with adding a larger HD is that we are locked to only using the 1st 100GB, the rest is reserved . So even if we got a larger drive in it, would we still be limited to the 1st 100gb, leaving the rest reserved for the showcases? I would imagine a larger HD will require modified firmware as well to let us go past the 1st 100gb


I doubt the logic is set up to lock the user's space to 100, likely it would be the other way around (always keep 60 for reserve).

But, I have never swapped drives on a R15 so my opinion is just that (an opinon). FWIW, the Sky+ boxes (another NDS DVR) can be upgraded and keep the reserved space the same and leave the extra space to the user. I would expect the same to occur here.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

morgantown said:


> I doubt the logic is set up to lock the user's space to 100, likely it would be the other way around (always keep 60 for reserve).
> 
> But, I have never swapped drives on a R15 so my opinion is just that (an opinon). FWIW, the Sky+ boxes (another NDS DVR) can be upgraded and keep the reserved space the same and leave the extra space to the user. I would expect the same to occur here.


Someone here has put a 250GB drive in and managed (somehow) to get the R15 to format the whole thing. However, the free space indicator still behaves as it would for the stock 160GB drive. So it looks like 100GB is hard-coded. Don't know whether the extra space went to reserved (no way to know, of course, since it's never been used) or is just wasted.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Did the indicator just say that or? I was wondering if they could actually get shows beyond the indicator limit or not?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd imagine the indicator and the on-demand delete logic would be the same (or else you run the risk of having a flakey indicator). I'll have to go find the post and see whether he mentioned any increase in capacity. Memory tells me there was no increase.

Edit: Ah, it's Wolffpack, and he appears to still be trying to fill it. See the 160GB poll thread.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> I'd imagine the indicator and the on-demand delete logic would be the same (or else you run the risk of having a flakey indicator). I'll have to go find the post and see whether he mentioned any increase in capacity. Memory tells me there was no increase.
> 
> Edit: Ah, it's Wolffpack, and he appears to still be trying to fill it. See the 160GB poll thread.


It stops recording at about 100hrs. I believe it was 102 or 103 and then shut down. I'm trying another approach now.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> It stops recording at about 100hrs. I believe it was 102 or 103 and then shut down. I'm trying another approach now.


Bummer, I though the outcome was more positive somewhere...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

morgantown said:


> Bummer, I though the outcome was more positive somewhere...


How do ya think I felt. A 250GB partition and a properly formatted 250GB (well actually I think it's 23xGB or something like that) FAT32/FAT64 filesystem and it still stops at 100 hours.

Hey, I don't know, maybe that's the catch. Eventually you'll be able to attach any USB external drive to the unit but you have to pay some fee to DTV to "activate" that extra space. That of course being done my calling a CSR and telling them "I'd like to activate the extra 250GB of storage on my DVR." and their response being, "Ok, that will be an additional $5.99/mo and we'll extend your commitment for another 2 years.".

But then again, I always take the optimistic view on life.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolfpack, I wonder if they might stick with the 160GB HD even for the external drive. Maybe we're thinking of this in the wrong way and it will be more of a Slave Drive idea rather than using a bigger drive? Have you tried putting another drive in as a slave?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I do have that on my list. But at this time a little more difficult with the limited space in the unit. This round of testing also seems to indicate the 100hr limit for recording space regardless of drive size.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> How do ya think I felt. A 250GB partition and a properly formatted 250GB (well actually I think it's 23xGB or something like that) FAT32/FAT64 filesystem and it still stops at 100 hours.
> 
> Hey, I don't know, maybe that's the catch. Eventually you'll be able to attach any USB external drive to the unit but you have to pay some fee to DTV to "activate" that extra space. That of course being done my calling a CSR and telling them "I'd like to activate the extra 250GB of storage on my DVR." and their response being, "Ok, that will be an additional $5.99/mo and we'll extend your commitment for another 2 years.".
> 
> But then again, I always take the optimistic view on life.


That is funny, I just sent a PM along the same lines of your post -- then read your post.

I'm starting to think if they do enable the USB, it will be proprietary somehow. No hooking up any old drive...gotta be an authorized doo-hickey directly from DTV. Why else make the simple task of expanding a drive so onerous.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> That is funny, I just sent a PM along the same lines of your post -- then read your post.
> 
> I'm starting to think if they do enable the USB, it will be proprietary somehow. No hooking up any old drive...gotta be an authorized doo-hickey directly from DTV. Why else make the simple task of expanding a drive so onerous.


I think they are going the sam route that TiVo is going with external USB drives. I would also venture to guess once TiVo goes that route you can kiss adding drives internally goodbye.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think they are going the sam route that TiVo is going with external USB drives. I would also venture to guess once TiVo goes that route you can kiss adding drives internally goodbye.


But see, once Tivo/DTV or whoever lets us add drives externally, there is no need to expand internally.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But see, once Tivo/DTV or whoever lets us add drives externally, there is no need to expand internally.


Yes and thats my point. Once it's allowed there would be no need. Both companies have already stated that this is their chosen path.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Yes and thats my point. Once it's allowed there would be no need. Both companies have already stated that this is their chosen path.


True, but DTV's chosen path was to release the next generation of DVR with the R15. That was in November. Personally, I don't see the R15 in anyway a NG DVR. Personally, I'd say it's a very early generation DVR.

We've seen announcements as to the HR20 for mid year and from what Earl says (late Q2 or Q3) that would be cool. But there's been no further time frame announcements for adding external space or other features.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But see, once Tivo/DTV or whoever lets us add drives externally, there is no need to expand internally.


I do hope that the hard drive vendors, release external drives specifically designed for DVRs.... in a case that is the "standard" with for A/V equipment


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do hope that the hard drive vendors, release external drives specifically designed for DVRs.... in a case that is the "standard" with for A/V equipment


Why would they have to be designed for DVRs? I have 3 external HDs in enclosures that I can connect to any of our PCs via USB. Windows sees them just fine. You'd want USB2.0 for speed but other than that any DVR should recognize the drive and allow you to format it for use in that DVR. No biggie. Should not require equipment from DTV.

From my reading on AVSForum there are already cable DVRs that allow this. I'm not sure of the specifics but some do.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Why would they have to be designed for DVRs? I have 3 external HDs in enclosures that I can connect to any of our PCs via USB. Windows sees them just fine. You'd want USB2.0 for speed but other than that any DVR should recognize the drive and allow you to format it for use in that DVR. No biggie. Should not require equipment from DTV.
> 
> From my reading on AVSForum there are already cable DVRs that allow this. I'm not sure of the specifics but some do.


From what I remember reading on TCF during TiVos CES announcements there was some special version of external drives for the DVR's. So if this is true it's not jst D* it's all of them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They don't have to be "special" drives persay.

I am more intrested in an alternative extrenal casing....
One that is as wide and depth as a standard A/V equipment.

Maybe then, you could get a RAID of two drives in the case... for like 1tb using two 500gbs.


----------

